# Almost took out a dog.



## TheLazyL

Last fall I came close to loosing my herd of chickens to a medium size, gray shorted haired dog wearing a red collar. I got one shot off before the dog got out of range. Last I saw him he was headed North faster then his legs could carry him. Hens were OK. Rooster was missing all of his tail feathers.

Few weeks ago wife was complaining that something was eating the outside cats food and carrying off the dishes. I figured it was time to start trapping and recycling ***** again.

I got home last night and there is that blasted gray dog on the front porch! I slam on the brakes throwing gravel every which way and the dog takes off. I jump out of the truck and start chasing and yelling at the dog. 

If I moved 4 feet toward the dog he'd back up 4 feet but he'd face me the entire time growling and kicking his hind legs like a enraged bull waiting to charge at the Matador. Well I final got him to backup enough to get him off my property and into the neighbor's part of the woods. I turn around, take a step back to my house and take a look over my shoulder. That dog has cut the distance between us in half!

Now when I take a step towards him (yelling and stomping my feet) he steps towards me! He is now about 4 feet away and will not back down! OK Buddy! Just as I start squeezing the trigger on my pocket carry, neighbor boy comes out of the woods and calls the dog off.

I know now where the dog belongs and who I will be discussing the situation with.

Just imagine when SHTF or TEOTWAWKI and pet Owner's turn their animals loose to fend for them selves.


----------



## ZoomZoom

I'd let that kid know the next time the dog crosses the property line, it'll be shot dead on sight. No if's, and's or but's.

Dogs messing with livestock is not tolerated. Period.

If they give you a hard time, call the Sheriff's department. They'll back you up and let the owners know that you're fully within your right to shoot the dog.


----------



## Outpost

TheLazyL said:


> .......
> I know now where the dog belongs and who I will be discussing the situation with.
> 
> Just imagine when SHTF or TEOTWAWKI and pet Owner's turn their animals loose to fend for them selves.


Sounds like it's time for a decent night-scope and suppressor. (perfectly legal in my state.... ymmv)

I have a friend with enough native-American in him that he could pick a reservation to live on.

He tells me dog isn't all that bad if it's cooked right.

...meat on the hoof, brother.... meat on the hoof.....


----------



## TheLazyL

ZoomZoom said:


> I'd let that kid know the next time the dog crosses the property line, it'll be shot dead...


No, I'll talk to the Dad.

Then if the Dad doesn't resolve the problem, then the County Sheriff will be given the opportunity.

To late for the SSS method. I'd be the first suspect. So I need to start a documentation trail.

BUT. If the dog threats me or mine, that is an entirely different story.


----------



## Grimm

TheLazyL said:


> No, I'll talk to the Dad.
> 
> Then if the Dad doesn't resolve the problem, then the County Sheriff will be given the opportunity.


I know this just got posted but I am very curious about this situation and would love for you to keep us updated.

Back when I was a kid and we lived in Texas we had a dog trespass our property. Actually it charged me while I was playing on my swing set. My dad shot it and removed the collar before having animal control pick it up. The dog belonged to someone on the other side of the fields. The man who owned the dog can around to see if anyone had seen it. My dad just shrugged.


----------



## LincTex

TheLazyL said:


> Just imagine when SHTF or TEOTWAWKI and pet Owner's turn their animals loose to fend for them selves.


.

I've already thought about it.

That's why I keep my .22 loaded & sighted in.

.


----------



## ZoomZoom

TheLazyL said:


> Just imagine when SHTF or TEOTWAWKI and pet Owner's turn their animals loose to fend for them selves.


I don't see that happening a lot. If your dog isn't good for security or hunting, it's still meat. It's hard to eat your own dog so you trade dogs with someone else and then... well... you have meat.


----------



## jnrdesertrats

When I clicked on this I was sure it would be a good story but, miss posted not in Prepper Relationships.:cheers:


----------



## txcatlady

My daughter took out a dog on a county road Sunday. Five of them blasted out of yard under gate and ran straight to her car as she drove by. I was behind her and saw the dog roll from front to back. Owner was in yard. Dog ran into ditch and laid down. I stopped as I was behind her and one of my son in laws behind me did too. Owner said we were supposed to stop and tell dog to go home home. X-ray showed broken pelvis and wants my daughter to pay on fees. Other daughter said she ran over it a week ago.! Grrrrrr.this may be a problem


----------



## cowboyhermit

Up here in Canada, no warnings or paper trails are necessary, a pet messing with our livestock can be put down, simple as that. For that matter, wildlife falls under the same category whether it is in season/hunt-able or not. I would think Texas would be the same  
And someone giving problems because their dog ran into a roadway

Now, just because we _can_ shoot a dog doesn't mean we will, after all, neighbors in rural areas can be a tricky situation.


----------



## Grimm

txcatlady said:


> My daughter took out a dog on a county road Sunday. Five of them blasted out of yard under gate and ran straight to her car as she drove by. I was behind her and saw the dog roll from front to back. Owner was in yard. Dog ran into ditch and laid down. I stopped as I was behind her and one of my son in laws behind me did too. Owner said we were supposed to stop and tell dog to go home home. X-ray showed broken pelvis and wants my daughter to pay on fees. Other daughter said she ran over it a week ago.! Grrrrrr.this may be a problem


This will only be a problem for the owner. Talk to your auto insurance as to whether they will cover the vet expenses. They will tell you if you are liable or not. Since you have witnesses that saw the dog leave the yard AND the owner did not restrain the dog you should be in the clear even if they want to take this to court.


----------



## Cotton

In a grid down situation… Simple, soak a little stew meat in anti-freeze then tie up your pets.

Just a rumor mind you… but I’ve heard that’s how folks out here in the country take care of coyotes.


----------



## jeff47041

txcatlady said:


> My daughter took out a dog on a county road Sunday. Five of them blasted out of yard under gate and ran straight to her car as she drove by. I was behind her and saw the dog roll from front to back. Owner was in yard. Dog ran into ditch and laid down. I stopped as I was behind her and one of my son in laws behind me did too. Owner said we were supposed to stop and tell dog to go home home. X-ray showed broken pelvis and wants my daughter to pay on fees. Other daughter said she ran over it a week ago.! Grrrrrr.this may be a problem


A few years ago, the lovely one hit a Rottweiler that darted out of a yard in front of her. She stopped and the owner came out apologizing. He had her get an estimate and HE paid for the $1800 repairs to her car.

Several years ago, a dark stormy night, my oldest daughter suddenly hit a horse that ran out in front of her. Totaled her car & horse had to be shot by one of the cops that came. The horse owners homeowners insurance paid for car & expenses.

We keep insurance in case any of our livestock get out and damage a car, or someone else's crops.

I agree with Grimm that you should ask your insurance guy about responsibility.


----------



## ZoomZoom

Dog on road is not the responsibility of a driver.


----------



## jeff47041

Stray dogs, I shoot them all the time. 
A long time ago, I had a neighbor with a pain in the a$$ dog that would not stay away, tore stuff up all the time, and finally attacked our dog right in front of my granddaughter. Owner couldn't control the dog. Dog "disappeared". None of us know what happened to him...

I have a new neighbor to the North of me, that has a pyr. He comes around once in a while just snooping around. (I have told the owner) Doesn't bother the animals or tear anything up. As long as he stays like that, he wont "disappear".


----------



## Country Living

txcatlady said:


> My daughter took out a dog on a county road Sunday. Five of them blasted out of yard under gate and ran straight to her car as she drove by. I was behind her and saw the dog roll from front to back. Owner was in yard. Dog ran into ditch and laid down. I stopped as I was behind her and one of my son in laws behind me did too. Owner said we were supposed to stop and tell dog to go home home. X-ray showed broken pelvis and wants my daughter to pay on fees. Other daughter said she ran over it a week ago.! Grrrrrr.this may be a problem


The dog owner is required to keep his/her animals under their control at all time so a dog getting hit by a car is the sole responsibility of the dog owner. The dog owner needs to pay for damage, if any, to your daughter's car. You might want to contact the sheriff's office and ask them to have a friendly chat with the dog owner about responsibilities (including paying for any damage to vehicles caused by hitting one of the dogs.)

While I'm sure your daughter feels sad about hitting the dog, it was not her fault nor was it her responsibility.


----------



## Cabowabo

txcatlady said:


> My daughter took out a dog on a county road Sunday. Five of them blasted out of yard under gate and ran straight to her car as she drove by. I was behind her and saw the dog roll from front to back. Owner was in yard. Dog ran into ditch and laid down. I stopped as I was behind her and one of my son in laws behind me did too. Owner said we were supposed to stop and tell dog to go home home. X-ray showed broken pelvis and wants my daughter to pay on fees. Other daughter said she ran over it a week ago.! Grrrrrr.this may be a problem


I'd hire a lawyer to look up Texas law on it. Though I'm betting its the owners responsibility to control their pets. I wouldn't pay one dime to him.


----------



## squerly

ZoomZoom said:


> I'd let that kid know the next time the dog crosses the property line, it'll be shot dead on sight. No if's, and's or but's.
> 
> Dogs messing with livestock is not tolerated. Period.
> 
> If they give you a hard time, call the Sheriff's department. They'll back you up and let the owners know that you're fully within your right to shoot the dog.


Unfortunately I'm more familiar with this problem than I care to be. Once you make an attempt to discuss this with the owner/neighbor you bring the spotlight onto yourself. Which may not be an issue for those who don't have pets of their own. But if the neighbors dog disappears you will forever be worried about the antifreeze laden hamburger retaliation that the neighbor will undoubtedly undertake.

If your neighbor has dogs that are out of control/dangerous or with an aggressive pack mentality, he already knows about the problem. And in many cases they don't perceive it as a problem. Either way, talking to someone like that does nothing but bring a spotlight unto yourself and put your pets in danger.

Depending on your location (but as this thread indicates a rural geographic location) problems of this nature are best handled quietly and never spoken about to anyone.


----------



## TheLazyL

txcatlady said:


> My daughter took out a dog on a county road Sunday. Five of them blasted out of yard under gate and ran straight to her car as she drove by. I was behind her and saw the dog roll from front to back. Owner was in yard. Dog ran into ditch and laid down. I stopped as I was behind her and one of my son in laws behind me did too. Owner said we were supposed to stop and tell dog to go home home. X-ray showed broken pelvis and wants my daughter to pay on fees. Other daughter said she ran over it a week ago.! Grrrrrr.this may be a problem


What to have some fun? Ask the lady how much the Vet bill is.

Then tell her, "What a coincidence. That dollar amount is exactly half of the damage your dog done to my car." (Front in out of alinement, tie rod bent, 710 enclosure bent, whatever you want to make up). "When you pay me for the damage to my car that your dog did then I'll pay you for the Vet bill. Fair enough?"


----------



## Country Living

Seriously, do not engage in any conversation with the dog's owner except to present them with a repair bill for the car. I live in Texas. I know for a fact the dog's owner is responsible for your car damage just as he is responsible for keeping his dogs under his control _at all times_.

If he demands payment and you have not had any damage to the car, tell him you're not going to pay because it was his responsibility to keep his animals under control and he should be very happy he's not having to pay a repair bill for your car.

If you have damage to the car and he balks at paying the bill, take him to small claims court. He's not going to win.

When you send him the bill for the car, make sure you send it certified mail with a return receipt. At this point you should have already written down everything that happened from your point of view as should everyone else involved in this situation. Take pictures of the car damage before it's repaired.


----------



## LincTex

txcatlady said:


> Owner said we were supposed to stop and tell dog to go home home.


Owner doesn't have a clue that *HE* is responsible for his dogs.

*NO ONE* is under any obligation to do what he asked!!!


----------



## LincTex

jeff47041 said:


> I have a new neighbor to the North of me, that has a pyr. He comes around once in a while just snooping around. (I have told the owner) Doesn't bother the animals or tear anything up. As long as he stays like that, he wont "disappear".


My neighbors at my B.O.L. have Great Pyrenees. The dogs come through every day just to "Check things out", but don't cause any problems at all other than the rare occasional turd. They are not bad dogs to have around.

All other stray dogs are killed with extreme prejudice.


----------



## sgtusmc98

It is a tricky subject, one of my neighbors dogs killed some of my chickens years ago and he was going to shot them and I told him not yet and to let me secure my birds better. I was hunting once and they came by, thought about shooting but didn't. One night they came after my dogs and I did shoot but didn't aim as well as I should have but they never came back and ran from me when I visited him. Shortly there after he shot the male because he was too aggressive. I win (other than the chickens) and no hard feelings with the neighbor (good neighbor though). 
On the flip side last thanksgiving a different neighbor called and said my dogs were running deer on his property, my response? Shoot them! Maybe that's passing the responsibility but I adopt strays from time to time but I don't want to fence them in, if they can't act as expected... When it comes to strays I feed them, give them water and then either adopt them, find a home for them or put them down.
All that to say a threatening dog on my property should be shot and disposed of secretly if possible.


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## sgtusmc98

Ps. It actually wasn't my dogs running my neighbors deer and I knew it.


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## Country Living

The Texas Game Warden gave a short seminar at one of the Texas Forest Service meetings that land owners cannot shoot hunting dogs chasing a deer, hog, etc. across their property UNLESS they cause damage to your livestock, other property, or pose a danger to the people on your property. People can't trespass; hunting dogs can. 

However, if a dog is on our property, I look for a collar and the overall condition of the dog when I look through the scope. Some of you may disagree with me; however, I feel shooting a raggedy, starving stray is the humane thing to do. 

Don't even get me started on the boneheads who feel it's cruel to spay or neuter their dogs or cats and yet have absolutely no qualms about dumping the litters out in the country.


----------



## LincTex

Country Living said:


> However, if a dog is on our property, I look for a collar and the overall condition of the dog when I look through the scope.... I feel shooting a raggedy, starving stray is the humane thing to do.


Agree.

I don't think that the Texas law you mentioned is to protect the "flagrant abusers". I'll bet there's been a case or two of "trigger happy" and that's why the game warden brought it up.

In all actuality - - - - a dog owner would have one HELL of a time trying to press charges on me. Your dog is on my property - period. I can say it/they was damaging my livestock whether it really was or not, but keep your damn hunting dogs to yourself or own no dogs at all.

Dog owners have the responsibility to come let you know what they are doing in the area before they let them run loose.


----------



## squerly

Believe it or not, in NC the law exempts dogs and their owners from liability for damage done while the dog is in the heat of the hunt. These old boy's do things a little different out here.



> Under North Carolina law, dogs "being used in a lawful hunt" are exempt from dangerous dog rules that otherwise require owners to take steps to prevent their animal from harming a person or another animal. The hunting dog provision is listed under the same section of the state statute that provides an exemption for police dogs that may harm someone.


LINK


----------



## TheLazyL

Grimm said:


> I know this just got posted but I am very curious about this situation and would love for you to keep us updated....


Tuesday after work. Neighbor isn't home, no vehicles in the driveway and no signs of any dog.

Wednesday after work. Neighbor isn't home, one car in driveway and I hear dogs barking behind the house.

Tonight work is sending me out of town. It will be middle of next week before I'll have an opportunity to approach the neighbor.

When SHTF or TEOTWAWKI I'd rather be on friendly terms with the neighbor then unfriendly terms. During my life time I have learned that a polite discussion will usually resolve a problems quicker then a screaming, yelling accusations type session.


----------



## mosquitomountainman

Many years ago during one of our winters of extra deep snow we were told by a neighbor that our dogs were escaping (they could literally step over the five-foot tall fence on the snow) and being aggressive to people who walked by our house. I immediately tied them up until the snow receded and offered to pay for any damages (along with our apologies). We were only upset that no one had said anything sooner (this had been happening for a week) but they were not wanting to cause problems for us (my first wife was going through daily radiation treatments at the time).

I'm glad no one shot them without contacting us first but I wouldn't blame them if they did.
.
Our current "neighbors" have permission to shoot our dog if it's over on their land causing problems in any way. We just don't want to know about it if they do.

I would never put up with an aggressive dog (growling, snapping, etc.) no matter who it belonged to. If it doesn't retreat from me or anyone in my family it's an aggressive dog. Especially if it stands it's ground or advances when it has the ability to escape. If I know whose it is I might talk to them about it once. Most likely I'd just shoot the dog and never mention it.

We had one neighbor who wouldn't control their dogs. The dogs were eating our dog's food, dumping in the yard and chasing deer. We talked to them numerous times about the problem. My wife and the other gal had it out over the phone once and the neighbor's husband jumped in his truck and stormed over. My wife heard the truck and gave me a "head's up" on what was going on. I happened to be working one our car at the time and when the guy drove in the driveway I just walked over with the lug wrench in my hand. He got kind of docile real quick. We had a bit of a discussion and I told him the next time his dogs were over I'd take "firmer" action. He whined that they'd moved tot eh country so that they could let their dogs run lose. I told him they were welcome to run lose on his twenty acres ... just keep them off mine! The next time they (dogs) came over I went charging toward them with the shotgun and fired a shot in the air. The neighbors moved the next week. I wouldn't have shot the dogs because they were not aggressive but I would have taken them to the county animal control where the owners could go bail them out. Most dog problems are not due to the dog but to the owner of the dog.

The county sheriff will not investigate if someone complains that a neighbor shot their dog if it was roaming. It's the owner's responsibility to control their dogs. If you keep your mouth shut about it no one can prove anything and we have enough large predators in the area that missing pets aren't that uncommon. The black and grizzly bears, mountain lions, wolves, and coyotes need to eat too. Many of them enjoy the flavor of dog.

Any animal that's threatening livestock, pets or people can be killed in Montana.


----------



## squerly

Not that long ago a neighbor (3/4 mile away) dog's took down a coyote in my middle field. I got there in time to run the dogs off but not in time to save the animal, which I had to dispatch it as it was terribly mauled up. Now one might say, who cares, it was just a coyote. But that means I would have to buy into the theory that the neighbor's dogs know the difference between a coyote and MY dogs. 

Short time later I found one of my barn cats mauled and left dead out by the barn. (barn is 1/4 mile away from my house) Although I didn't see them do it I'm quite sure it was the neighbor's dogs as any other predator would have taken the cat as food and not just killed it and left. Couple of days later we found a (small) dead dear, same condition as the cat. Pretty sure the neighbor's dogs did that too.

But these things work themselves out and apparently the neighbor's dogs pissed off someone else too as I haven't seen any of them for a while now...


----------



## LincTex

mosquitomountainman said:


> The county sheriff will not investigate if someone complains that a neighbor shot their dog if it was roaming. It's the owner's responsibility to control their dogs.
> Any animal that's threatening livestock, pets or people can be killed in Montana.


As it should be.

I haven't any tolerance, nor do I give the "benefit of the doubt", to dogs acting in these scenarios.

I know how to make a dog carcass disappear from this world.


----------



## Country Living

LincTex said:


> I know how to make a dog carcass disappear from this world.


Around here you only have to wait about a day for the turkey vultures to eliminate all traces of the animal. A few summers ago I shot a hog one morning and it was completely gone by the next morning. What little the turkey vultures didn't take, the coyotes enjoyed.


----------



## TheLazyL

Grimm said:


> I know this just got posted but I am very curious about this situation and would love for you to keep us updated.
> 
> Back when I was a kid and we lived in Texas we had a dog trespass our property. Actually it charged me while I was playing on my swing set. My dad shot it and removed the collar before having animal control pick it up. The dog belonged to someone on the other side of the fields. The man who owned the dog can around to see if anyone had seen it. My dad just shrugged.


Sorry for the delayed update. Trying to catch the neighbor home, my work and vacation delayed the resolution.

Thursday talked to the neighbor. He was extremely apologetic. He stated that the dog's aggressiveness towards his family/friends had him debating on the life expectancy of the dog. He wondered why I hadn't just shot the dog and promised the dog would be taken care of that evening. We haven't seen it since.


----------



## LincTex

TheLazyL said:


> Thursday talked to the neighbor. He was extremely apologetic. He wondered why I hadn't just shot the dog and promised the dog would be taken care of that evening. We haven't seen it since.


He sounds like a good fella to have for a neighbor.


----------



## Grimm

TheLazyL said:


> Sorry for the delayed update. Trying to catch the neighbor home, my work and vacation delayed the resolution.
> 
> Thursday talked to the neighbor. He was extremely apologetic. He stated that the dog's aggressiveness towards his family/friends had him debating on life expectancy for the dog. He wondered why I hadn't just shot the dog and promised the dog would be taken care of that evening. We haven't seen it since.


Thanks for the update.


----------



## TheLazyL

LincTex said:


> He sounds like a good fella to have for a neighbor.


His head appeared to be screwed on right. 12 kids!

If I never see the dog again then I know his word is good.


----------



## zilte

I'd say that he's completely off of his rocker, having 12 kids, if he's not a multi-millionaire and adopted 10 of them.


----------



## mosquitomountainman

zilte said:


> I'd say that he's completely off of his rocker, having 12 kids, if he's not a multi-millionaire and adopted 10 of them.


We have eight. They've all done well as have we. We're definitely not multi-millionaires. Never been accused of being "off our rocker" either. We do however have our own, home grown, MAG. Time you count kids/grand kids we're over 20 in number. Several are military veterans and every one over the age of eight can shoot (most quite well!).


----------



## Grimm

zilte said:


> I'd say that he's completely off of his rocker, having 12 kids, if he's not a multi-millionaire and adopted 10 of them.


Newbie making comments like that....

:nuts:


----------



## Grimm

Back on topic,

Lazy,

Seen the dog?


----------



## Toffee

zilte said:


> I'd say that he's completely off of his rocker, having 12 kids, if he's not a multi-millionaire and adopted 10 of them.


Hahahaha! Never met anyone outside your immediate family, eh? I'm surprised the dog made it that long. I caught one of the neighbor's dogs in my yard, again. They have about 6-12 there at a time and I'm honestly going to be packing while I garden and free-range the birds this spring/summer.


----------



## squerly

Toffee said:


> I'm honestly going to be packing while I garden and free-range the birds this spring/summer.


You weren't already???


----------



## TheLazyL

Grimm said:


> Back on topic,
> 
> Lazy,
> 
> Seen the dog?


It' been a week plus. Haven't seen the dog, haven't seen any dog tracks and nothing has been eating the stray cats food. 

The stray cats have come back.


----------



## LincTex

squerly said:


> You weren't already???


That's what I was thinking... I can't carry at work, 
but I keep one in the truck and I'm armed 100% at home & anywhere on my property.



TheLazyL said:


> The stray cats have come back.


Reduce their rations to encourage more rodent hunting.
.


----------



## Toffee

No, I don't carry in the house or my vehicle, yet. I'm within 10 feet of a gun at all times when I'm inside my home and I don't have a CCW just yet, because we haven't had the money and I've worked every time they've had hunter's ed. But I'm signing up for the next class they hold.


----------



## jimLE

*i dont have any problem with animals of any kind coming around,but only if their not a problem of any kind.i lived in one home,where cats were useing a flower bed next to the front door,as a litterbox.and yes it stunk.so i called the animal control.in which 15 cats were caught n hauled off.that was in town.now im living in the country.and troublesum animals get shot..mainly the ones that pose a threat of any kind.*


----------



## Country Living

When I use the term "neighbors" out here in rural Texas, that only means we're in the same section of the county. If someone lives within a mile of you, it's considered crowded.

There are two neighbors with property (land, not necessarily houses) within a half mile from each other. One of the neighbors, Jim, is a rancher with cattle in several pastures with one pasture across from Dave's house. Three of Dave's dogs killed a calf belonging to Jim. Jim couldn't get to his rifle before the dogs ran off. Dave shot the dogs.

A few weeks later Dave's other dogs (he had several) viciously attacked Jim's very friendly dog who was on Jim's property near his house. The damage was so severe Jim had to shoot his own dog to put him out of his misery. Dave shot all his dogs except two who escaped and are now running free over this area. All of us have permission to shoot the dogs if they come on our property.

Jim is being very nice about the whole thing - a lot nicer than most of us would be. I think Dave realizes he got off lucky because this could have involved the game warden as well as the sheriff and he was fortunate Jim is such an easy going guy. For now.

No one has seen the other two dogs. They might have left this area or already been killed.


----------



## TheLazyL

Grimm said:


> Back on topic,
> 
> Lazy,
> 
> Seen the dog?


Still no dog. Neighbor's word is good as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## BlueShoe

TheLazyL said:


> Just imagine when SHTF or TEOTWAWKI and pet Owner's turn their animals loose to fend for them selves.


In a SHTF, you can't compete with a common house dog for food. They're 50 times the predator that we are. Kill them on sight. On sight! You'll be sorry if you don't. In fact, you'll probably die of starvation if you don't.


----------

